# FF: Jack Dempsey



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

5 to 6 inch. $10. Text 604-760-5247


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you know if this is male or female?


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have no idea


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

I remember a new member here was looking for Jack Dempseys... I think _*EBJD Guy*_ is his handle. You may want to look him up.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

YellowTail said:


> I remember a new member here was looking for Jack Dempseys... I think _*EBJD Guy*_ is his handle. You may want to look him up.


He is looking for the blue gene jack dempsey.

Rajan if you can post up a pic I might be able to determine the sex myself.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

I cannot post pics. Computer is messed up. Anyways whoever wants it can have it for free


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Now it's Free to a good home only


----------



## BILLMORRIS (Apr 5, 2012)

Let me know if it's still available.

Call 604 837 1064


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would take it but have no way of getting it. I am currently unable to drive due to recent knee surgery. Good luck.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

What Nobody wants a free fish. It's in really good shape.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would take it but no way of picking it up. I am surprised you still have it.


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Ill take it I'm in surrey txt me 7782881335


----------



## indodat (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll take it!!! Pm sent!!


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish is gone. Thanks Jaymz


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Shes loving the 90g


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Figures it was a female. I would have picked her up had I known that. Oh well.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

gratz on the new Jd they are nice looking fish


----------

